# Cause of sores above and below hoof?



## zcs (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm posting some pictures of my goat's sores he has recently develop on all of his legs near his hoof. My other two goats do not have these sores and I'm wondering if someone might be able to tell me what's causing them? And what I should do about them? I have been cleaning them out with hydrogen peroxide and i'm going to start using a wound powder that I have used previously on my horse.

Also there's nothing in their pen that I can think of that would cause these sores. The ground is frozen with ice and snow in most parts but we have been having rain lately so there's mud in areas too.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ice and snow in pen? Is it possible he's breaking thru some of it and scraping? That's kinda what it looks like to me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would not rule out mites. Do you have a good goat vet to go to? I would probably try to shave off the fiber and clean it good with chlorhexidine or betadine. I would clean it at least once a day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I think it is Lice...the goat may be itching it ...as to why... it is raw looking...treat for lice.... :wink:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

it does look a lot like some sort of parasite

LW


----------



## zcs (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I started thinking it might be lice and went and bought some dusting powder, so tomorrow I will treat them with the dusting powder. And clean out and put new bedding down. Do you guys recomend putting it on all three of my goats? None seem to be irritated like Cookie. Also I noticed cookie's legs have alot of dry dead/scabby parts and his belly seesm to be irritated the most..does this sound like lice?


----------



## zcs (Apr 5, 2010)

Also I used Kopper Kare which is a fungicide and antiseptic on his sores, what do you guys think of this product?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

zcs said:


> Also I used Kopper Kare which is a fungicide and antiseptic on his sores, what do you guys think of this product?


I haven't used it but sounds like it might be ok. I would treat everyone in the pen with the dusting.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

I have had this in the past on a couple does and used Ivermec injectable and had great results......three doses 10 days apart


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I think it looks like mites not lice but the Ivermectin injected like apache suggested should take care of both.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I would have to agree that it's mites.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

It could be mites, but it also looks exactly like a condition found in horses kept in wet conditions. Horses get it on their legs also, Clydesdales are very bad about getting it because of all the feathering on the legs trapping moisture after they get wet, it is called scratches in horses. With horses you wash the legs with an anti-fungal and dry thoroughly, you also have to try to keep them in a dry area. It is also good to clip the legs (just where the scratches are) to help keep it drier with less hair to trap moisture. I have also had success using a product called M-T-G on scratches. it is a sulfur based product, very oily but it works wonders. It is made by Shipley's. I think TSC carries it.

Here is an article about treating scratches in horses, they want you to use a mix of nitrofurazone, DMSO and thiabendazole http://www.anvilmag.com/farrier/101f5.htm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I think it is Lice...the goat may be itching it ...as to why... it is raw looking...treat for lice.... :wink:


 Darn ...I did mean Mites...sorry... treat by injecting Ivomec.. :doh:


----------



## boeredinoh (Sep 3, 2009)

is it possible that it could be a zinc deficiency? I have a doe with what looks like the same thing and i was told zinc could cause the same sores/scabs


----------



## zcs (Apr 5, 2010)

I gave all three goats a dose of Ivomec on Sunday, and I'll do another dose again in a few days. I did use the powder as it also covers mites not just lice. The sores aren't getting worse so I think this should do the trick.


----------



## zcs (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm debating rather or not to call the vet...the sores around his hoof are better but he has scabs and dry dead skin all over both front legs. His belly is also very irritated and has the same scabes, like I said I used the powder and Ivomec...Can mites cause sores like this even on his belly?

In response to the zinc deficiency I don't think that would be the case, the hay they eat has been tested and the vet had told me it has all the nutrients they need in it.

Thoughts?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If it is spreading or not getting better then you should have the vet do a skin scraping to check for what type of mite it is or if it is fungal to know what to treat it with. The ivermectin injection should be repeated 7-10 days after the first not a few days later. That is timed to kill of any new hatching parasite eggs.


----------



## zcs (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok thanks, I gave the first Ivomec injection last Sunday so I'll give the next this Sunday.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It does take time ...for the scabs to settle down and heal.... if you don't see any improvement by the next dosage... I would recommend ...a vet do a scraping of it..... I go 2 weeks later ...when I am fighting mites with the next injection...then a 3rd time if they are really bad with them...... use your best judgement.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## boeredinoh (Sep 3, 2009)

These folks are probably right. It is most likely mites, not zinc. Mine just has the dry skin around her eyes and hooves. Not on her belly or legs. 

With the dry skin and scabs though, I've been putting bag balm on the sores to help them heal. It has been working very well, and bag balm, (or vasaline) when applied thick enough can also smother mites. So that may be worth a try 

But for sure get a scraping if it continues.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Mineral oil will work too... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## zcs (Apr 5, 2010)

I had a vet come out today and it a Staph skin infection. He's started on 4cc of Excenel (i think) every 4 days for 7 doses. The vet says he has seen it a lot worse and although Staph is hard to manage I should see a difference in the next 7-10 days with treatment.

I'm also cleansing the infected areas with a solution the vet recommended, I believe the active ingredient is chlorhexidine.


----------



## boeredinoh (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow! Glad you had a vet come out! Hope he heals quickly


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad the vet figured it out...now they can heal.... :thumb:


----------



## BCHaiku (Oct 22, 2013)

My goat & I have been struggling for the past 2-3mos with 3 feet that look exactly the same as your picture (thank you!) I started out with peroxide & bag balm, little improvement, through research (with no pic's) I started her on LA-200 every 48hrs for week 1/2, saw some improvement but now it's just the same as square one. I picked up some oxytetracycline the other day to try again & now I have stumbled upon your post. I will run a longer course this time (I will also inject closer to site of infection) & try to find the solution as well. This is my last effort before calling in vet, but staph had been in the back of my mind since I had also tried fungicides too with no avail... fingers crossed but feeling more optimistic now  thank you for posting pictures!


----------

